

Cryptocat: encrypted chat in the browser - jamesjyu
https://crypto.cat/?

======
adamnemecek
Look, this thing again, it must be Sunday.

~~~
rdl
Since Snowden, every day is like Sunday.

~~~
adamnemecek
It might not be the best idea to use a crypto solution which very likely runs
on top of platforms built by companies which Snowden has demonstrated to be in
cahoots with the NSA though.

------
bifrost
CryptoCat : Never Using

